# Transporting Plow on Trailer



## badpeanut (Aug 4, 2009)

What is the best way to load and unload a plow from, for example, a car trailer with only one or two guys? Anybody done this? Experiences good or bad? 

I have a 2-ton engine hoist/cherry picker. I'm thinking a person would want to chain to three places for stability, but where?


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lay it on its face. I've loaded plows with one other guy into a pickup bed or onto a trailer several times this way. A cherry picker makes it even easier, I've done it myself that way. Lay it on it's face, chain it to the a-frame, jack it up and back right under it.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

Drain or secure the Oil reservoir ...It will leak out..


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Depends on the plow.....ones with a vent cap may leak.........something like a Unimount won't


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Unloading from a trailer is easy, just slide it off. Getting it on a trailer with only 2 guys gets a little more interesting though.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

I tipped mine up on its side and kinda cat walked it to the trailer, then flopped it on there. 2 guys was able to move easily, but its only a 300# sno-way


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

We have dont this before. We used 3 Tow straps and Cradled them so it kinda looked like this.
2 straps, one under each side of the plow. Then one on the A-frame.

Easiest way i have found is to Put the forks on the skidsteer.and pull up the plow and we usually strap it on just to prevent any accidents so one strap from the tower to the fork lift Back plate/fence thing!


----------



## jgsxr750 (Feb 16, 2006)

I have set the plow on a skid/ pallet and strapped it down. Then just forklifted the skid with plow on to trailer. When you get to where you need just do the reverse. Make it easier to move the plow around during the off season. I also have stored my plow on the skid/ pallet all summer on top of a storage container to prevent people from stealing it.


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

I guess every one has a fork truck around......

If not better get one....Keeping up with the Jones..


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Some people look way to far into things. If you have the ameneties, great, but it's not rocket science to do without equipment. Refer to my first post. I'm 160lbs soakin wet and have loaded countless plows this way. They balance perfectly once they're layed over on their face. A monkey could do it.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh ya, and to move it around once it's up there, use a big bar or piece of pipe under it. Leverage is your friend. I always have one handy when I'm moving plows around. Same goes for moving them around on your driveway. I have equipment, but it's sometimes easier to not use it.


----------



## bullettooth81 (Sep 22, 2009)

I've used my motorcycle jack to move my boss and help get it about 1/2 way on my trailer.


----------



## corkireland (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm going to focus my post at the part where you said car hauler. If you are loading it on a car hauler... use your truck! wesport. Ramps down jackup as far as it will go or hooked to another vehicle. Put plow truck on trailer with truck, un hook from truck.. back truck off trailer. One person.


----------

